# MacBook dans l'avion?



## tynounours (18 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

je suis pas sûr si je peux poser cette question sur cette section  du forum mais je me lance.

Je prends l'avion en mai deux fois (pour aller au Canada et pour aller en Espagne) et je voulais simplement savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser son MacBook dans l'avion ? :rose:

Je sais qu'il y a pas mal de problème d'interférence mais je souhaiterais être sûr avant de le prendre avec moi. 

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience. Merci d'avance et bon forum à tous.

.: *Tynounours *:.


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2007)

tynounours a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je suis pas sûr si je peux poser cette question sur cette section  du forum mais je me lance.
> 
> ...



Pendant le vol, pas de problèmes. Pendant le décollage et l'atterissage: interdit d'utiliser tout équipement électronique.
Par contre, prépare toi de montrer ton ordi "tout nu" au passage "contrôle securité"


----------



## tynounours (18 Mars 2007)

Salut Macarel,

merci beaucoup de l'info, je ne savais pas du tout. Mais quand est-ce qu'on peut savoir si on peut l'utiliser ou pas ? Genre c'est 10 minutes apr&#232;s le d&#233;collage ? 20 secondes apr&#232;s ? J'esp&#232;re que les h&#244;tesses de l'air nous tiennent au courant !!!

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par contre par "mettre &#224; nu" mon ordi ? Il va falloir que je l'allume et que je montre qu'il n'est pas &#233;quip&#233; d'un programme pour faire sauter une bombe ?


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2007)

tynounours a dit:


> Salut Macarel,
> 
> merci beaucoup de l'info, je ne savais pas du tout. Mais quand est-ce qu'on peut savoir si on peut l'utiliser ou pas ? Genre c'est 10 minutes apr&#232;s le d&#233;collage ? 20 secondes apr&#232;s ? J'esp&#232;re que les h&#244;tesses de l'air nous tiennent au courant !!!
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par contre par "mettre &#224; nu" mon ordi ? Il va falloir que je l'allume et que je montre qu'il n'est pas &#233;quip&#233; d'un programme pour faire sauter une bombe ?



Normallement les gentilles h&#244;tesses le disent, autrement il y a un pictogramme qui s'allume (en fait "il" s'&#233;teint) au dessus de la t&#234;te .
L'ordi "&#224; nu" veut dire: &#244;ter de tout emballage (sac &#224; dos, protection n&#233;opr&#232;ne ou autre)

Faut surtout pas s'&#233;nerver en avance hein


----------



## laf (18 Mars 2007)

Pas de souci avec ton ordi en avion. Il y a même des prises pour le recharger....si tu voles en business  
Pendant le décollage, ça veut dire du moment où les hôtesses vérifient que tu as bien attaché ta ceinture, relevé ta tablette et ton siège jusqu'au moment où l'avion a réellement décollé. Après tu fais ce que tu veux. 
Pour l'atterrissage, c'est pareil dans l'autre sens, tu dois l'arrêter au moment de la vérification des ceintures etc. jusqu'au parking. Si tu vas au Canada, ça te laisse quelques bonnes heures d'utilisation.  

Pour le filtre, il ne faut rien exagérer, normalement, tu dois simplement le sortir de ton sac mais il peut rester dans sa sacoche ou étui. Tu n'as normalement pas besoin non plus de l'allumer sauf si vraiment on te le demande, mais ça devient rare, le 11 septembre s'éloigne...

Donc enjoy.


----------



## tynounours (18 Mars 2007)

Salut Laf, merci beaucoup de tes pr&#233;cisions. &#199;a me rassure, je vais pouvoir me mater un petit film &#224; moi dans l'avion (en classe &#233;co bien s&#251;r !)

Maintenant faut bien que je pense &#224; l'adaptateur pour les prises dans les diff&#233;rents  pays !!!


----------



## laf (18 Mars 2007)

Un petit adaptateur universel et le tour est joué.


----------



## flashednick (18 Mars 2007)

laf a dit:


> Un petit adaptateur universel et le tour est jou&#233;.



Aux states et au canada, il faut aussi un convertisseur de tension, mais en principe tout les chargeurs  aujourd'hui  en ont un d'int&#233;grer. C'est marqu&#233; dessus, 110-220V tu sais qu'il est int&#233;gr&#233;. Perso j'en ai pas eu besoin, APN, Mobile, Portable tous &#233;taient compatible 110V.


T'as un petit pictogramme, avec une ceinture, d&#232;s qu'il s'&#233;teint, tu peut circuler dans l'avion, enlever ta ceinture, utiliser tes &#233;quipements &#233;lectroniques (baladeurs &#224; disque dur, ordinateur portable, MD,... Les baladeurs CD &#233;tant int&#233;rdit il me semble) . En g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est 10-15min quand l'avion &#224; atteint sa hauteur de croisi&#232;re, 10'000 pieds environ .



Ce qui m'am&#232;nes, moi aussi &#224; vous poser une question,  l'adaptateur avion vendu par Apple (cliquez)  .



> Branchez-le sur la prise secteur de votre si&#232;ge pour garder sous tension votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro pendant toute la dur&#233;e du vol.


Ca marche aussi en ECO? car ca laisse sous-entendre que c'est dans tout les avions...

Merci d'avance!

++


----------



## Dramis (18 Mars 2007)

Il y a peu de chance qu'il y ait une prise électrique en classe eco.  l'adapteur est superflux.

Au controle, au canada ils aiment bien passer un tampon sur l'ordinateur et le sac pour analyser la poussière.


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

attention, Apple Store pr&#233;cise ceci (en allant sur ton lien)

" Fin et l&#233;ger, il se branche sur la prise secteur dont sont &#233;quip&#233;s les si&#232;ges de nombreuses compagnies a&#233;riennes, aussi bien au format EmPower que 20 mm, gr&#226;ce &#224; l'adaptateur fourni. V&#233;rifiez aupr&#232;s de la compagnie a&#233;rienne la disponibilit&#233; des prises secteur sur les si&#232;ges d'avion."

edit donc pas s&#251;re que &#231;a fonctionne dans les vols hors classe business

edit : oups grill&#233;e!


----------



## flashednick (18 Mars 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Il y a peu de chance qu'il y ait une prise &#233;lectrique en classe eco.  l'adapteur est superflux.
> 
> Au controle, au canada ils aiment bien passer un tampon sur l'ordinateur et le sac pour analyser la poussi&#232;re.



Justement, c'est pas une prise de courant, mais un adaptateur pour une prise sp&#233;cifique dans les avions.












Je l'ai achet&#233; en croyant que c'&#233;tait dans tout les avions 


EDIT:

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse

J'ai aussi chercher sous google, mais je n'ai nul part trouv&#233; une liste des avions &#233;quip&#233;s de cette prise Empower - Surtout que aujourd'hui tout les avions sont plus ou moins identiques que ce soit Air France, Alitalia, Lufthansa,... Apr&#232;s pour les charters c'est autre chose. Et j'aimerais bien savoir si je l'ai acheter pour rien ou pas  . Donc je sais pas... Empower uniquement en business? Uniquement dans les avions les plus r&#233;cents,... Uniquement sur American Airlines... Le myst&#232;re reste entier.


EDIT II: Semblerait que ce soit uniquement en First & Business... J'y crois pas que le t&#233;l&#233;-vendeur ne m'a pas pr&#233;venu!! Je lui ai dit, "je la prends, ca me servira toujours", il a juste dit ok. A la place j'aurais prit l'Eye TV et rajouter des sous... Au moins j'en aurais profiter. Pfffff


----------



## Dramis (18 Mars 2007)

flashednick a dit:


> EDIT II: Semblerait que ce soit uniquement en First & Business... J'y crois pas que le télé-vendeur ne m'a pas prévenu!!  Pfffff



Prends des places en first class, c'est pas mal mieux que dans le fond...  et t's le champagne gratis 

Si tu ne l'as pas ouvert, retourne le.  Et puis tu n'es pas le seul avec des gogosses neuves dans un tiroir, fais toi s'en pas pour ça...


----------



## minicos (18 Mars 2007)

flashednick a dit:


> En général c'est 10-15min quand l'avion à atteint sa hauteur de croisière, 10'000 pieds environ .



Vache ça me ferait quand même super mal de me prendre un avion de ligne quand je suis en chute libre...

10000 pieds ça fait dans les 3000m, ce n'est pas très haut  

30000 pieds c'est déjà mieux


----------



## pacis (19 Mars 2007)

flashednick a dit:


> ....
> J'ai aussi chercher sous google, mais je n'ai nul part trouv&#233; une liste des avions &#233;quip&#233;s de cette prise Empower - Surtout que aujourd'hui tout les avions sont plus ou moins identiques que ce soit Air France, Alitalia, Lufthansa,... Apr&#232;s pour les charters c'est autre chose. Et j'aimerais bien savoir si je l'ai acheter pour rien ou pas  . Donc je sais pas... Empower uniquement en business? Uniquement dans les avions les plus r&#233;cents,... Uniquement sur American Airlines... Le myst&#232;re reste entier.



=> http://www.seatguru.com/
=> http://www.lovemyseat.com/index.html

_PS : merci Pascalformac _
_PS2 : EmPower &#233;tant simplement le standard de connection secteur dans l'aviation._


----------



## flashednick (19 Mars 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Vache ça me ferait quand même super mal de me prendre un avion de ligne quand je suis en chute libre...
> 
> 10000 pieds ça fait dans les 3000m, ce n'est pas très haut
> 
> 30000 pieds c'est déjà mieux



Shame on me!

Je voulais dire 10'000km... :hein:


Merci beaucoup pour le site... Ca confirme...Uniquement en Business & First .

++


----------



## minicos (19 Mars 2007)

flashednick a dit:


> Shame on me!
> Je voulais dire 10'000km... :hein:



Ben là du coup ça fait un peu trop.
Tu serais au niveau des satellites en orbite moyenne (MEO) comme ceux du réseau GPS et tu ferais tranquilement le tour de la Terre en 6 h 

Non, on va rester à 10000 m, ça suffira


----------



## flashednick (19 Mars 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Ben là du coup ça fait un peu trop.
> Tu serais au niveau des satellites en orbite moyenne (MEO) comme ceux du réseau GPS et tu ferais tranquilement le tour de la Terre en 6 h
> 
> Non, on va rester à 10000 m, ça suffira



MERDE QUOI 

Comment je peut écrire un truc comme ca . Chui vraiment surmené ces derniers jours (excuse à deux sous )

Le 10'000 était juste mais... Bon je vais pas m'enfoncer encore plus


----------



## tynounours (20 Mars 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

un immense merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses. Du coup je n'ai pas de prise sp&#233;cifique pour le brancher dans l'avion et puis de toute fa&#231;on je ne voyage pas en first.

Mais c'est pas grave, pour l'Espagne je fais une escale donc j'aurais un peu de temps pour le recharger. Par contre pour le Canada, ben j'en profiterai sur batterie en mettant tout au minimum pour pouvoir l'exploiter le plus possible


----------



## laf (21 Mars 2007)

La probabilité de pouvoir brancher son ordi en classe éco (avec ou sans le machin vendu par Apple) est proche de celle de trouver les 6 numéros au loto. 

Par ailleurs, je te confirme que TOUS les chargeurs Apple actuels sont compatibles 110-220 V.


----------



## nonogarou (4 Avril 2007)

Dommage, moi qui croyait pouvoir utiliser mon macbookpro comme un malade sur le Paris Washington que je fais dans 2 semaines... 

8h20 de vol et 2 a 3 h de batterie... Va falloir que je me rationne !!


----------



## cerise8921 (5 Avril 2007)

Est ce que vous savez si dans les avions de la compagnie Air iberia, il y a des prises, dans la classe économique, j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas ...


----------



## clochelune (6 Avril 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Est ce que vous savez si dans les avions de la compagnie Air iberia, il y a des prises, dans la classe économique, j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas ...



bonjour cersie!
apparemment, il n'y a quasiment pas de prise dans les classes économiques, seulement dans les business class!
et en téléphonant à Air iberia, ne pourraient-ils pas te renseigner ?

bon week-end!


----------



## laurentvisual (8 Avril 2007)

Un petit point que personne ne semble avoir relevé: Tu parles de vouloir mater un film pendant le vol? il faudra qu'il soit sur ton disque dur, car mème s'il est permis d'utiliser son portable en vol, on t'interdit l'utilisation de CDs et DVDs (j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi, d'ailleurs).

bon voyage


----------



## woulf (8 Avril 2007)

laurentvisual a dit:


> Un petit point que personne ne semble avoir relevé: Tu parles de vouloir mater un film pendant le vol? il faudra qu'il soit sur ton disque dur, car mème s'il est permis d'utiliser son portable en vol, on t'interdit l'utilisation de CDs et DVDs (j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi, d'ailleurs).
> 
> bon voyage



Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, sur aucun vol transatlantique en tous cas. Ni les gens avec qui je voyageais avec des lecteurs de DVD portable. Bizarre ton histoire; c'est sur quelle compagnies ?


----------



## flashednick (8 Avril 2007)

nonogarou a dit:


> Dommage, moi qui croyait pouvoir utiliser mon macbookpro comme un malade sur le Paris Washington que je fais dans 2 semaines...
> 
> 8h20 de vol et 2 a 3 h de batterie... Va falloir que je me rationne !!




Ou alors acheter une seconde batterie (120), j'aurais du faire ca!!

Parce-qu'a 60 l'adaptateur avion sur lequel tu peut même pas recharger ta batterie...


----------



## laf (11 Avril 2007)

laurentvisual a dit:


> Un petit point que personne ne semble avoir relevé: Tu parles de vouloir mater un film pendant le vol? il faudra qu'il soit sur ton disque dur, car mème s'il est permis d'utiliser son portable en vol, on t'interdit l'utilisation de CDs et DVDs (j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi, d'ailleurs).
> 
> bon voyage



J'aimerais bien savoir aussi où tu as vu ça. Quelle cie STP?
Sinon, s'il n'y a pas de prise en éco, il y a souvent des écrans lcd individuels sur lesquels on peut regarder des films. En tout cas sur les cie régulière.


----------

